# Today's Build: CX1 in EGRS



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

More pics to come once it is built.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I still don't know what to think of that.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*It's so out there*

It's so out there that I really like it.
Would'nt see many at the local century ride.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

What size is that?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's definitely pretty unique, but not quite to my taste. What's the rest of the build up going to be?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the interest! It is a 42 sloping, soon to be fitted with D/A 7900 and Reynolds MV32-UL wheels.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

good grief, and I thought I'd seen some 'nago colour schemes.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

If you do allot of big city riding, you can look down at the top tube and imagine you're on a nice quiet country road.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I like it. What is the upcharge, and what is the wait time? Can you get another one in a 45? Thanks


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a shot of the complete build.

We'd be glad to do another Sunflower. Just spoke with Colnago and it looks like a 4-6 week turnaround. Retail for a CX-1 with this custom scheme is 3,599. This reflects the added job of having it handpainted in Italy. Ask me about the March Madness sale though!

A few more details about the CX1 and a phone number to reach me are on this page: http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Colnago/CX-1+-+2010


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Here's a shot of the complete build.
> 
> We'd be glad to do another Sunflower. Just spoke with Colnago and it looks like a 4-6 week turnaround. Retail for a CX-1 with this custom scheme is 3,599. This reflects the added job of having it handpainted in Italy. Ask me about the March Madness sale though!
> 
> A few more details about the CX1 and a phone number to reach me are on this page: http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Colnago/CX-1+-+2010


"Handpainted" = a giant printer that sprays the frames.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

The process is multi-step and includes giant machines and handcraft. See for yourself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZPHcvVumMc


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*Cristallo in EGRS*

In '05 they did Cristallos in EGRS.

Here's mine. It may look loud and over the top, but built up and rolling down the road the compliments I get are never ending.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> The process is multi-step and includes giant machines and handcraft. See for yourself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZPHcvVumMc


Not denying the tons of hand work on it, but it's not like some grizzled old artisan is handpainting petals on those sunflowers.

I was never partial to the "mural" Colnagos, but you have to give them credit for being eye-catching.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

If the manufacturer won't disclose in it's geometry specs the STANDOVER height, I'm not even going to ask. I'll just purchase from someone who does. It's the only number they can't fudge (the ground doesn't move).


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Trek2.3 said:


> If the manufacturer won't disclose in it's geometry specs the STANDOVER height, I'm not even going to ask. I'll just purchase from someone who does. It's the only number they can't fudge (the ground doesn't move).


And that's probably why Trek and Cannondale clean house with the market for women's specific bikes. Not releasing standover height figures implies an attitude of indifference towards all shorter riders, including women and shorter men.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Trek2.3 said:


> If the manufacturer won't disclose in it's geometry specs the STANDOVER height, I'm not even going to ask. I'll just purchase from someone who does. It's the only number they can't fudge (the ground doesn't move).


It's also puzzling why Colnago no longer lists the head tube angles on their web site.

BTW, the Daisy paint scheme was discussed ad nauseum several years ago. That paint scheme is not airbrushed, it's silkscreened. Whole lot less work.

When it comes to Colnago paint schemes, it's different strokes for different folks. I like the older paint schemes which some feel are corny. Gimme those airbrushed moon balls and fancy arcs any day over something like a Saronni. Those 'corny' paint jobs require at least 3-5 stenciling jobs and the work is all airbrushed. Sometimes there is a bit of overspray here or there or the white orb highlight is a bit off center on the moon balls, but that gives individuality to the paint job. For the amount we're paying for an EPS frame, let's get our money's worth from the painter!

The current Mapei paint scheme kills two birds with one stone. The frame basically uses the Racer Man paint scheme but the top tube has the Mapei boxes and logo rather than the Racer Man. Moreover, the fork (with massive crown) is elaborately painted to match. The older Mapei paint schemes used a nude carbon fork or if it was painted, the moon balls were omitted, as well as on the rest of the frame. Some say the deep candy blue is not authentic, but hey, don't tell me Colnago couldn't have reproduced the old color if they wanted. I feel the original light blue was too plain, particularly on large frames. A nice touch is how the colored boxes on the top tube have a 'watercolor' look. Colnago also made some of the boxes bigger; they were too small on the original Mapei job. This gives the boxes a more prominent place on the frame, for better balance.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm seen the current Mapei paint on special order EPS at R & A cycles, New 
York. Very tempting .....


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Karbon Kev said:


> Hmmm seen the current Mapei paint on special order EPS at R & A cycles, New
> York. Very tempting .....


That's probably why you are seeing a lot of Mapeis on Ebay now. No longer quite so exclusive so owners are bailing out to get the best prices they can. The same thing happened when Colnago resurrected the World Champ scheme in 2005. Lotta old WC frames started showing up on Ebay.


----------

